# Small amount of light pink discharge at 20 weeks



## EarthMama

no, I have not had sex recently. Already been to the ER and the midwife about it...nobody checked my cervix...just told me there is nothing they can do. So frustrating. So NOT reassuring. I feel like I'm doomed or something. :-( 

Baby's heartbeat is doing good. I'm having stronger movements. I had a "peach colored" tiny amount of discharge today, no more pink though. 

But why the light pink discharge yesterday? It was just a small amount...a tiny amount. But now I'm worried SICK. Just a bit of pink on the TP has ruined any enjoyment I've been having about this pregnancy. 

I was wondering if any of you ladies have any ideas about this.


----------



## mara16jade

Have you been constipated or used any vaginal medication (for a yeast infection)? Or have you been working out?

The doctor told me I could have scratched the inside putting medication blush:) or my cervix is just really sensitive. The very light spotting only lasted a day or two though. Nothing ever hurt, and it was nothing like when I had my subchorionic hemorrhage earlier this pregnancy.


----------



## EarthMama

Yes, I have been working out...in fact the day this happened I'd spent 20 minutes on an exercise bike for the first time. But my midwife told me exercise wouldn't cause this??

Not constipated either...

So I am having an ultrasound done on Monday and they are going to check the length of my cervix and see where my placenta is...

I haven't had anything on the toilet paper since. But I had 2 losses in the first trimester previous to this pregnancy and I was just starting to relax now that I'm 20 weeks and getting movement! Then WHAM pink!! It's just soooo unsettling and terrifying, honestly!


----------



## mara16jade

It could have been the working out that did it. Especially since you hadn't done the bike before. Maybe it was too much stress/pressure on your cervix somehow? If that's the case, it probably isn't too big of a deal. But I'm sure after the scan on Monday you'll know more. 

Defintiely ask about a subchorioinc hemorrhage/hematoma/bloodclot or any degree of placenta previa. Those two things can cause bleeding/spotting. :flower:


----------



## EarthMama

I had a bit more pinkish discharge today and then when my midwife checked my cervix today she withdrew her hand and a little bit of blood was on the tip of her finger. 

She also said the cervix felt long, was closed, but SOFT. I'm obsessing over the "soft" part. Is that bad? Dr. Google isn't giving me any definitive answer. 

I'm also having menstrual type cramping but this was normal for me in my son's pregnancy...I just never spotted with him. 

Baby is healthy and kicking...I have an ultrasound on Monday to rule out anything internal. 

Just wish this pregnancy was going smoother. I've stopped thinking of names or even planning for this baby, sad to say..don't mean to have a "dooms day" attitude about it but I feel myself growing emotionally distant from the baby due to this unexplained spotting. 

She told me pelvic rest but I'll try to lay down/sit as much as possible. *sigh*


----------



## sammie13s

I think its the exercising and would knock it on the head. Also it could be a show. My sister had one around 20 weeks and it tends to grow back on its own x :hugs:


----------



## mara16jade

Whenever I had my bleeds (I had a subchorionic hemorrhage), I was told that so long as my cervix was closed and long, it was a very good thing. I bled like crazy from week 5-13, and it finally healed by week 17. But I was on strict pelvic rest from week 5 - 17. :(


----------



## EarthMama

Had my ultrasound and everything looks perfect. No explanation for the spotting that can be detected. It hasn't happened in a few days though so fingers crossed it stays away


----------

